# 2 years then 6 months and nothing. Is it my tilted cervix?



## tallica_babe (Dec 8, 2017)

With my ex husband i tried to get pregnant for 2 year without any success. Me and my fiance have been trying for 6 months. I came off the mini pill about 6 months ago and my periods were mostly regular (they are now the 7th of ever month rather than the 10th). So far no pregnancy. I am starting to worry i might have fertility issues but i am a bit of a stress head and i have been doing CBT to calm down which has helped allot. My ex has gone on and had 2 kids and we did have some fertility tests before we broke up and i was told i was VERY fertile and he had some issues. I was told last time i had a smear test that i have a tilted cervix so i dont know if this might be causing an issue. I want to start trying an ovulation test or basal temperature soon to see if that helps but i cant help but wonder if its my tilted cervix which might be the issue.  I am 32 next month so i dont really want to waste time. Any suggestions?


----------

